

Nine London Start-Ups that are Hiring Right Now - Roedou
https://www.hiremarshal.com/blog/hiring/london-startup-jobs/

======
nailer
I applied for the Tweetdeck role, and though they were talking about going
through to round three, I didn't get it in the end.

They were all really great guys though, and you can tell they're in it for the
love of making something useful. If you have Python, async web dev and
messaging experience, I'd recommend talking to them.

------
zeemonkee
Shame they're London-based. That's one part of the country I'd never, ever
live again, if I had the choice. Overpriced, crime-ridden, crowded, over-hyped
and self-important shit-hole.

~~~
ig1
Cambridge and Edinburgh have startup scenes as well if you want to avoid
London.

~~~
zeemonkee
Know of any promising Edinburgh startups ? I'd be very interested in getting
touch with them.

~~~
ig1
<http://startupcafe.co.uk/featured-startups/>

------
ig1
Is it just me or does it seem that recruitment focused startups
disproportionately tend to come out of the UK ?

(thinking about it I suspect every YC-Funded startup in this space has had
British founders as well)

Some more startup jobs in London (and the rest of the UK) from my own
recruitment startup:

<http://www.coderstack.co.uk/startup-jobs>

~~~
nailer
London is very lucrative for recruiters because of the Financial Services
industry. If you're regularly recruiting for FS people you get 5% of a lot of
6 figure salaries.

~~~
ig1
You're underestimating, typical recruiter fees are generally in the 20-30%
range.

~~~
nailer
Interesting - I suspect the difference may be between the individual recruiter
and their agency...

~~~
ig1
Ah yes, that makes sense.

